
Moving Fast and Securing Things - vinnyglennon
https://slack.engineering/moving-fast-and-securing-things-540e6c5ae58a
======
stephengillie
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16994341](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16994341)

